# My Primordial Performance 1-T Liqui Vade Review



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am currently using this product, so I decided to post a little writeup about my experience using it, considering Primordial doesn't get a lot of attention on these boards, but I feel they are a really great up and coming company that puts out real quality products at good prices (for the most part--which I will explain in a minute).  Since they don't sell protein as of yet, I usually get all my other staples from them such as creatine and beta alanine, which they have great prices on--but this is about 1-T so I will stay on track.

i only have experience using one other 1-androsterone product, and I can say confidently that 3 weeks into my 1-T cycle, the 1-T is hands down a better product.  I have a noticeable hardness to my muscles as well as some added definition.  I haven't tracked weight gain partly because my diet has not changed, but the changes I have listed are definitely noticeable.  Now you ask, how noticeable?  Enough for me to notice and we all know when you look at yourself every minute of every day, it's harder to spot changes than someone who hasn't seen you in a month or so.

Strength seems good, I don't think I planned a proper workout plan for this cycle, being I putzed around the first 2 weeks, and then I started using the starr 5x5 periodized plan, which I planned would take me through the last 4 weeks of the 1-T, then I could go through the intensification phase while on PCT to try to keep the gains.  I've noticed on my squats that the concentrics feel a lot stronger, but I reserve a full synopsis of strength until I get to the last week when the weights are going to be super challenging.

So, 3 weeks in, it seems to be working.  Now, here's the caveat...is what is't doing worth the cost?  This is a product that costs roughly $140 for a 6 week cycle when not on sale, plus the cost of your pct.  Now, I like to use Primordial's testosterone recovery stack for pct because it is natural stuff and I don't want to get involved with nolva or stuff like that.  However, this is expensive too, like $115 when not on sale.  Now, they sell the 6 week cycle plus the pct together for around $220 when not on sale.  I got the package on sale for $180.  So the question to weigh is do you want to spend $200 for your muscles to get a little harder and add a tiny bit more definition?  Personally, I wouldn't do it again at this cost, it's just not worth the money for the gains you get.  Of course, pretty soon there may not be any alternative (if you can still get this stuff), so it would become supply/demand and if you want any help, you gotta pay for it.

I think the best course of action might be to pick up some tren super cheap before monday's ban, and use that for a cycle, and then pick up the testosterone recovery stack for pct, so you would be looking at maybe a $120-140 cycle, which will probably give you better results and is cheaper.  But, after monday when this isn't an option anymore, you will have to decide for yourselves whether to get this 1-T product for the cost.

I think if they could somehow get the 6 week cycle package with the pct down to the $150 range, more people might be willing to get it, but once you go over that $200 mark, it becomes I think too expensive for what you get out of it.

I still have 2 and a half weeks to go, so I will post updates here when I see fit, and then give a concluding synopsis at the end of the cycle and at the end of pct.  The product is definitely top notch as far as these androsterone products go, but maybe this is a fault of androsterone in general that it is just too expensive overall for what you get.  Bottom line, if I had to get my hands on some of this stuff, I would rather spend the money for the Primordial 1-T then a different product which might cost a little bit less, because I know it's going to "work" (I use that lightly).  Also remember, it's still just a prohormone, don't expect steroid sized muscles from it, i think the best you will get is what I've experienced with no side effects to speak of so far into it, so it appears to be super safe.


----------



## Malibu King (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't seen many impressive reviews for the various androsterone products available. The only positives are safety and strength gains but not much with respect to mass gains. My question is why isn't someone overseas selling 1-AD. I know its banned but it's also illegal to sell steriods and HGH but that does seem to stop anyone. Are there any overseas companies still making the old 1-AD. That was a great PH and worth the cash.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 5, 2010)

ok, so 4 weeks down and I am done.  Just not worth it to me anymore, nothing super noticable, and I just think it's better to just lay off and get back to normal.

so the final verdict is........

Save your damn money, this shit is a waste.  Buy some creatine and protein powder with the money you would spend on this stuff.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 5, 2010)

Honest product reviews are awesome.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I agree its good to see some honest reviews. I haven't seen much that shows 1-Andro does much of anything.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 10, 2010)

well maybe you should have used ironmaglabs 1 andro


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 10, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> well maybe you should have used ironmaglabs 1 andro


 
Why, what is your point, they contain the exact same active ingredient:

IronMags I-Ando = *1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one*
PP 1-T = *1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one*


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Malibu King said:


> Why, what is your point, they contain the exact same active ingredient:
> 
> IronMags I-Ando = *1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one*
> PP 1-T = *1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one*



it was a joke little buddy. i know. b/c they push that stuff pretty hard on this website. ere go its a no no to bad mouth it


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 10, 2010)

You shouldn't be afraid to speak the truth. If the shit doesn't work they shouldn't be selling it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> well maybe you should have used ironmaglabs 1 andro


 
I did, and I didn't like those results either.  bottom line, the 1-androsterone compound is overpriced for whatever results it does bring.

I will say this, I think you can expect the same type of results as when you first begin using creatine, meaning, you notice "something", but it certainly isn't worth the cost of the product plus post cycle therapy.  Stick with the creatine.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 10, 2010)

In all fairness you never mentioned your diet pre, during and post 1-T. That may be why you didn't get the results you've expected.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2010)

rahaas said:


> In all fairness you never mentioned your diet pre, during and post 1-T. That may be why you didn't get the results you've expected.


 
My diet was the same, I really never changed it.  Now I know by doing this I would limit whatever size gains I potentially could have gotten from the cycle, but it is also marketed as a hormone that will help you cut up a bit, and I didn't really see much of that, perhaps a tiny bit.

Honestly, the only thing I noticed from this stuff was that I would get some really nice pumps DURING my workouts, while not doing a typical pump inducing workout, if that makes sense, but they went away after the workout just like a typical pump does.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 11, 2010)

rahaas said:


> In all fairness you never mentioned your diet pre, during and post 1-T. That may be why you didn't get the results you've expected.


 
Do you have any experience with this product or any of the 1-andro product out there?


----------



## Perdido (Feb 11, 2010)

I've done  cycle of 1-T, then 2 cycles of 1-T tren. My experience with them has been if I train heavy and bump my calories up 500 over maintenance I gained muscle mass and had strength gains with a smaller BF % gain than with no cycle. My first cycle my body weight went up 12 lbs then I cut 4 lbs to get back down to 11 or so % bf. My next cycle I gained 6 lbs and the next I only gained a pound or two with my calories back down to maintenance.
So I found if I stayed at maintenance or under I saw very little gains in mass or strength.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 11, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I've done cycle of 1-T, then 2 cycles of 1-T tren. My experience with them has been if I train heavy and bump my calories up 500 over maintenance I gained muscle mass and had strength gains with a smaller BF % gain than with no cycle. My first cycle my body weight went up 12 lbs then I cut 4 lbs to get back down to 11 or so % bf. My next cycle I gained 6 lbs and the next I only gained a pound or two with my calories back down to maintenance.
> So I found if I stayed at maintenance or under I saw very little gains in mass or strength.


 
Thanks for the info.
Did you have any sides using the 1-T? What did you use for your PCT?


----------



## Perdido (Feb 11, 2010)

I use primordials TRStack for PCT. I agree that the stuff isn't cheap but it is good stuff and if you watch for deals you can grab up some good discounts.

As far as sides, just the typical stuff associated with shutdown but other than that none.

I'll probably run real gear once my current PH stock pile is done.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm surprised to hear you say "shutdown". I wouldn't think this stuff would be strong enough to cause any noticable shrinkage in the testicles. Could you be specific regarding "just the typical stuff associated with shutdown". Also, how long did you run the 1-T. Based on your experience how long a cycle would you suggest. Thanks!!


----------



## Perdido (Feb 12, 2010)

For me the symptoms were a spike in libido at about two weeks then tapered off with some testicular atrophy after about 3 or 4 weeks.
I've never run any cycles longer than 6 weeks then PCT for 6 weeks with at least a 4 week break in between PCT and the start of a new cycle.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2010)

Malibu King said:


> I'm surprised to hear you say "shutdown". I wouldn't think this stuff would be strong enough to cause any noticable shrinkage in the testicles. Could you be specific regarding "just the typical stuff associated with shutdown". Also, how long did you run the 1-T. Based on your experience how long a cycle would you suggest. Thanks!!


 
for 1-T the cycle should go to 6 weeks.  I stopped mine at 4 weeks, but the 1-andro compound doesn't really produce noticable effects until around the 3rd week, so from weeks 3-6 is theoretically when you get the most out of it.

when we say shutdown, it isn't in the same vane as with real aas.  my testes did not shrink at all, and I really noticed no signs of "shutdown", however i did stop at 4 weeks, I don't know if going the full 6 would have made more of a difference.

one noticeable side with 1-andro is lethargy, which 1-T tries to combat by putting DHEA into the product, but I definitely noticed the lethargy


----------



## Perdido (Feb 12, 2010)

Most of my gains came from weeks 4 on until the 3rd or 4th week of PCT.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 12, 2010)

What do you think about PP's "Harcore Muscle Stack" (see attached)? It's basically a 6 weeks supply of 1-T along with their "Test Recovery Stack".
I'm not worried about the cost I just want something legal that is safe and effective.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2010)

Malibu King said:


> What do you think about PP's "Harcore Muscle Stack" (see attached)? It's basically a 6 weeks supply of 1-T along with their "Test Recovery Stack".
> I'm not worried about the cost I just want something legal that is safe and effective.


 
that's what I used.  See above 

I almost think the test recovery stack is better than the 1-T.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 12, 2010)

Did you guys run the transdermal 1-T or the oral? I prefer not to use the transdermal route as its a bit inconvenient.

Since this will be my 1st PH cycle I think I may get some good results from what you guys have shared.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 12, 2010)

I've only run the transdermal. I'm just leery of oral hormonal products myself but agree oral would be more convenient. I have enough stained T shirts to prove it.
Note that if you spend any time at all out in the sun with your shirt off the transdermal stuff can get a bit uncomfortable; another plus for the oral product.
If it's your first cycle I think you'll see some good gains if your diet and training are geared towards your goals.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2010)

I used the oral.  Much better/more convenient than the cream IMO.  I also have two small kids, so I didn't want to mess with getting any of the cream on them by accident, so the oral was perfect.

one thing you can do to help with the absorption is to put it under your tongue for a couple of minutes before you swallow it.  It doesn't taste the greatest, but it isn't offensive by any means, you can easily handle leaving it in your mouth for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Conway805 (Jun 9, 2010)

A common theme I am noticing on various forums in regards to PH cycles is when users report mediocre gains (as in the case of Stewart 14 and his 1-T cycle), others forum members blame the lack of gains on the user's diet.   It is my opinion that if the PH truly worked, the user would experience gains without increasing his caloric intake.  And, if a user were to ditch the PH all together and simple increase his caloric intake, he would most certainly experience gains!  So, either the PH works, or it doesn't work.  Certainly, bodybuilding is 80% diet and one could experience tremendous gains through diet and property training alone.  Most of these PH/DS are a complete waste of money.  I mean, a 5lb gain is mediocre at best.  One could gain 5lbs by lifting hard and heavy and stuffing his face!


----------

